# how to spot a E or M version of Rancilio Silvia?



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

is there any differences on the label, serial number?

it's one on local market for sale, brand new but the seller doesn't know is it a E or M version...

thanks


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

greymda said:


> is there any differences on the label, serial number?
> 
> it's one on local market for sale, brand new but the seller doesn't know is it a E or M version...
> 
> thanks


Look at the power switch. The e has 2 Lights, the other just an oblong neon.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

If we're being picky, that's the v4 vs v5 - the M version is US market... you won't see them over here


----------

